# Intelligender Test



## ishyfishie

I tried searching to see if there were any posts about this, but didn't see anything--so if there is a thread somewhere, I'm sorry!

http://www.intelligender.com/

I just saw this test mentioned in an article today and checked out the website. Has anyone tried it? It's an at-home urine test that supposedly tells you the gender of the baby. The site says it's "over 90% accurate" and can be used anytime from week 10 on. I think it's an interesting concept (and could conceivably prevent unnecessary ultrasounds), but I have no idea if it actually works! I'd be interested to hear what you think. Waste of money, interesting experiment, useful tool? I'll be at 12 weeks when we close on our new house, so part of me wants to give it a try in case that influences our painting plans, but hubby's reaction was, "That's stupid, we're not paying $35 for that!" I guess I could ask for it for my birthday.







So what are your thoughts? If you've tried it, did it work (or do you think it worked, if you don't know for sure yet)? If you haven't, would you consider it?


----------



## pookel

My instinct tells me it's a scam, because those tests often are and I couldn't find any studies online that backed it up. If I see any evidence to the contrary, though, I'll buy one! It's a cool idea.


----------



## ishyfishie

I couldn't find anything on the site that explained exactly WHAT it's testing for, which seemed a bit odd. I may mention it to my midwife in February and see what she thinks. And hey, maybe I'll give it a try and let everyone know!


----------



## TwoPlusTwins

Check this out.. there is a lot of info on this thread. It looks like Intelligender has a decent success rate.. seems if they say girl it is but if it says boy it might be a girl..

http://boards.babycenter.com/n/pfx/f...s1195&tid=3091


----------



## sophiekat

just an fyi -- there are currently a *lot* of lawsuits pending against them for refusing to refund $$ if/when they're wrong, false advertising, etc.


----------



## Mom4tot

Ishy, I've heard you can hold a thread and needle in front of your belly and if it swings North, it's a girl, South, it's a boy.










p.s. Ishy is my niece and I am teasing her.


----------



## ishyfishie

Hey, I heard Draino works the same way as this test. That's cheaper.


----------



## Mom4tot

This is a Natural Family Living site and you shouldn't be anywhere near Draino.


----------



## ishyfishie

Well, maybe not close enough to pee on it.


----------



## 1stTimeMOMyahoo

Cut and paste from this website:

http://www.in-gender.com/CS/forums/t/13728.aspx

_hi girls,

I'm french and made pink or blue at dna world wide in the UK and intelligender. Both of them said boy : i was depressed all the summer. And now I'm 17 weeks pregnant and two different ultrasound told girl!!!!! I'm so happy!!!^

dont buy those things it's just waste of money!!_


----------



## ChristyM26

There have been posts on here before about these tests. The last post, IIRC, the poster had 2 tests from the same place (intelligender, I believe) and got 2 different results. Plus, from a scientific standpoint, if it were possible to pee in a cup and determine the gender of your baby that accurately most doctors and midwives would probably use it. I mean, heck, every time I see my doctor I pee in a cup, so why not just pee in 2? It's a waste of money, IMO.


----------



## ishyfishie

Holy old post, folks!







This thread was from last January. We ended up deciding it was a waste of money and waited for the 18-week ultrasound to find out it was a girl, who was born in September. Needless to say, I also did not try peeing in Draino.


----------



## Yaniris

I had a thread in November but I couldn't find it about Intellingender. I bought 3 test from the company. I took the 1st test at 10 weeks and it said boy...I was so happy and was pretty sure the rest of the test where boys too. at 12 weeks I took the 2nd and I was disapointed to see it was a girl result. I wrote to the company and they asked to take the 3rd test. I did and it was a girl result as well so their response was the most likely the 1st test was default because it was taken too early. Any error will come out to be a boy result. At 13 weeks I went for a NT screen and the tech was very sure it was a boy and took several pic of the nub the was pointing straight up. This week I will be doing the 16 weeks ultrasound to comfirm that indeed is a boy. I was really disapointed with Intellingender. I told them so and they never responded back to me. I told them if 10 weeks is too early maybe they should change the intruction. I won't recomend them at all. I can't wait to see if I'm really having a boy and I will write back to them to proof they where wrong. I won't ask for my money back but they should refund me.


----------



## Organicavocado

There is nothing in your pee that will determine gender.
Nor in your blood.
All those tests are scams.

Say you advertised sugar water as a way to guarantee you have a boy. 50% or so would be right. Then, you would manage to have a few people who would just take it for fun and not ask for a refund. If you have enough volume, you'll pull a profit.

Then say people are complaining that they are having girls. You can say "Well when did you take it?" and regardless of what they say, you can say "Oh thats too early/late." No refund. More money.

Its basically the same thing. There are so many lawsuits over these "gender tests" (none of which are more accurate than any other guess) right now, it's so silly


----------



## isabellasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiekat* 
just an fyi -- there are currently a *lot* of lawsuits pending against them for refusing to refund $$ if/when they're wrong, false advertising, etc.

I know this post is old, but that is NOT true!! There is NO money back garauntee and there are no lawsuits out against them! And this test is not a SCAM. It is not 100% accurate, nothing ever is. Even ultrasounds are only 98% accurate at their highest accuracy. This test is more than 50% accurate anyways. I hate getting on these message boards and seeing people bashing anything and everything they can off of opinion, not facts!


----------



## j_p_i

My take on things like this is that if you are willing to spend the money, feel a little curious, and KNOW that things may not work out the way the test says they will, then why not? It's clearly not a medical test, it simply is what it is. I've tied my wedding ring to a string and hung it over my belly a few times! Just take it with a grain of salt... it says on the website that it's meant to be a fun thing for Mom's to be, not a guarantee


----------



## skybluepink02

It's based on the idea that having a high PH will help you conceive a boy and a low Ph will help you conceive a girl. While that idea is research based, it's only based on the time around conception. The Ph conditions in the vagina during pregnancy can change a lot, so it's not really a valid way to test if you're having a boy or a girl.

If you want to take the test but not buy the kit, just buy some Ph testing strips. If you have a high Ph, intelligender would tell you you're having a boy. If you have a low Ph, intelligender would tell you you're having a girl.







Hope that helps!


----------



## rocknrollmama

One of the birth boards that I am on did a trial. (14 people all due in March). I was one of the people with a correct result, thank goodness.

Out of the 14 tests 3 were incorrect. One of the 3 incorrect ones was pretty inconclusive, though. It exploded.


----------



## LiLStar

I did the test, it said boy. I was already having boy vibes so I expected that. I bought it from a brick and mortar store and they did promise me my money back if its wrong. I saved my receipt and took a pic of the results (holding my receipt next to the results in the pic) so I have PROOF! If this kid comes out a girl, I *will* be getting my money back! lol.

Oh that's cool about the ph strips! I should try that just to see if I get the same result. I have a few of those sitting around


----------



## Haley'sMom

It was right for me.


----------



## MamaMonica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocknrollmama* 
Out of the 14 tests 3 were incorrect. One of the 3 incorrect ones was pretty inconclusive, though. It exploded.

That doesn't sound safe


----------



## JenniferRoberts229

If there was a way to tell the gender that was good enough for a Doctor, then they would use it. Even ultrasounds aren't 100%. I have known many people that were told it's a girl at every ultrasound until they delivered a boy. It's not usually that you're told a boy and then it's a girl, it's that sometimes things don't "pop up" if you know what I mean, haha.
I wouldn't recommend Intelligender to anyone who just wants to get a jump start on painting the nursery. It's more for fun like having your palms read or checking your horoscope. Yes, there are some that live by it, but it's not something that's 100% sure.
Intelligender is definately entertaining and I'm sure that the window of opportunity that they give you to take it isn't the same for every woman. I reccomend treating it like an old wives tale.
There is not perfect way to predict the gender unless a fetal blood sample is done. It's not something routine and could cause infections, but just as FYI it's the only 100% way.
If there way a 100% way to tell by a urine sample they would have already come up with something that is used in a Doctor's office. Maybe one day they will!
Reguarding Draino, I wouldn't reccomend going near the stuff because of the fumes. But that's what husbands are for! Give it a whirl for fun it's much cheaper too.
I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my second and did not do any of the old wives tales while pregnant with my first. I'm planning on trying the Draino (with husband's help) and Intelligender.
With my first I had all the tell-tale signs of a boy, no morning sickness, the ring test, cravings everything and I know at around 16 weeks that it was a girl, and sure enough.







There was a study done that wome predicted the sex of their baby and the results were 73% accurate. That's pretty good. When you know you know! Good luck everyone!


----------



## DarkEye

Don't waste your money on the bogus Intelligender test!

My friend and I both took the intelligender test and it was wrong for us both. We followed the instructions exactly as printed on the box. We were supposedly having boys, and it turns out both of us had GIRLS!

I mentioned the test to my OB/GYN who happens to be one of the 5 highest rated OB/GYNs in San Diego, and she said the test is a hoax.

She was right. Save your money, folks. You'll need it for diapers.


----------



## guestmama9916

I used http://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/ and it was correct. I knew my baby's gender at 10 weeks. Its a blood test that determines the baby's sex from fetal dna floating around in the mom's blood. I don't trust any of the other companies out there. Consumer Genetics has been in the DNA business long before it started offering gender prediction. They use the same technology that other companies use to determine paternity while the baby is still in utero. While its not 100%, it is legit science and a legit company. I will use them again. The do offer refunds.


----------



## DJ's_Girl

It was right with my last pg. I am planning to try it again for this pg, too.


----------



## bookluvver2003

This is in the news today: I just read about several stories at Gender Prediction Tests. I'm going to pick one up at CVS today (I'm currently 12 weeks) and will report back on the accuracy, once I get the second trimester ultrasound.

Amelia


----------



## Brisen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_p_i* 
My take on things like this is that if you are willing to spend the money, feel a little curious, and KNOW that things may not work out the way the test says they will, then why not? It's clearly not a medical test, it simply is what it is. I've tied my wedding ring to a string and hung it over my belly a few times! Just take it with a grain of salt... it says on the website that it's meant to be a fun thing for Mom's to be, not a guarantee

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
It's based on the idea that having a high PH will help you conceive a boy and a low Ph will help you conceive a girl. While that idea is research based, it's only based on the time around conception. The Ph conditions in the vagina during pregnancy can change a lot, so it's not really a valid way to test if you're having a boy or a girl.

If you want to take the test but not buy the kit, just buy some Ph testing strips. If you have a high Ph, intelligender would tell you you're having a boy. If you have a low Ph, intelligender would tell you you're having a girl.







Hope that helps!

Thanks for posting this; I was trying to figure out how the test worked and frustrated that they didn't even hint a little at the answer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocknrollmama* 
Out of the 14 tests 3 were incorrect. One of the 3 incorrect ones was pretty inconclusive, though. It exploded.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenniferRoberts229* 
If there was a way to tell the gender that was good enough for a Doctor, then they would use it.

I've seen this expressed before. I can't understand why a Dr would be using anything to test for gender. It's not medically necessary. If the gender is able to be seen on an ultrasound, they'll usually tell you, but it's just a fortunate side effect of having a medical procedure done. This argument makes no sense to me.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos

I did the test last week and it said, very clearly, girl. I have an ultrasound on thursday. We'll see if it's right!


----------



## jennydecki

I bought the test because I saw it in that The Bump book by The Knot and then the day after I ordered it suddenly it was available in Walgreens!

When I did it there were a few serious hoops to jump through to make sure you did the test right and no one warned me about the heat it would generate - I was a little scared for a minute.

But I won't know until September if it was accurate or not....but....considering I'm doing the whole MW HB thing I'm not getting ultrasounds and so won't be able to confirm 'till baby comes out and we can do the flip n' check LOL

But I can assure you I will be blogging and Twittering and screaming from the mountain no matter what the result.

Oh, and on the package when I read the directions it said any mistakes would yield a girl result, not boy. But maybe I read wrong or the fetus ate my bran. I should go look it up but I'm exhausted right now (yes it's not even noon yet - I am exhausted this week.) I may just be clinging to that because my result said boy...and I already have two preschool girls so am totally ready to mix it up a little!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos

Update:

Intelligender was right!

It's a girl!!


----------



## Klahs

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THE INTELLIGENDER TEST!I knew they 'claimed' to be 80-90% accurate when I took the test at 16weeks of pregnancy. However, I followed the directions to a T and when it showed the dark, pea green color indicating a boy, my husband and I subsequently became excited at the prospect of a son. We already have a beautiful, healthy little girl and we know this is our last child so, of course, we thought it would be nice to have one of each sex.Furthermore, my symptoms were very different with this pregnancy....I was sick for 2 months straight, I'm carrying differently and my skin has been very sensitive! These differences just reaffirmed to us that we were going to have a boy.We started discussing boy's names and mentally psyching ourselves up for a little boy. We had our 20week ultrasound on Friday, January 28th, 2011 and guess what? We're definitely having another girl! Don't get me wrong. We're thrilled and blessed to be bringing another healthy girl into the world, and my husband and I know we are a very lucky couple indeed.Just don't take one of these tests believing it is more than 50% accurate, because it is not!It is 50/ 50 for the obvious reason.JUST LIKE A COIN TOSS!It can cause you unnecessary disappointment, and no one wants to feel that way during such a special time in your life!


----------



## JFTB1177

I agree with the PP... this test is a SCAM! It's right about 50% of the time, if that tells you anything!!


----------



## shadara

My daughter-in-law took the Intelligender test right after New Years And it showed that she would be having a little girl. They were extremely happy since they already have a three year old little boy. Today, after having an Ultra-sound, we found out the baby is in deed a boy. My daughter-in-law was a bit disappointed. So don't put too much into this product as it isn't a good one and we paid $35.00 for it at Walgreens.


----------



## booshmom

my son and dau in law did the test and it said it was a boy and they found out this week via ultrasound that it is a boy, so for them it definitely worked!!! Good luck!!


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10

Not a scam because it is just for entertainment. We took the test with our first and it said boy. 7 months later we had a healthy baby girl. Don't take the results seriously.


----------



## ahabe945

Here is the picture of the test clearing stating boy! I do not know yet but will find out in a couple weeks and let everyone know what it says! Anybody get a test result like that then have a girl? Let me know...I am neutral on caring which it is but it is a fun test...my boyfriend woke me up at 7am like a kid on christmas to wake up and pee in a cup so he would be able to see that alone was worth it even if it is wrong. I am 14 weeks pregnant


----------



## LilyTiger

It's kind of funny when people say the test "worked" for them, since the test has a 50/50 chance of being right so it will "work" for half the people who try it. It's just as good as guessing. I agree though these things are fun to try. I did the Chinese gender test just for kicks, but we're not finding out the sex until the baby is born, so there's no real point in taking a bunch of different tests that would just make me crazy.


----------



## ahabe945

It's funny you said that because I have been so anxious that finally we got the test hoping maybe it would relax me a little bit because I want to know but it did just make things worse and more drawn out!


----------



## skittles21

when i was pregnant with my first child. I didn't want to wait to know what i was having. i heard about the initelli gender test and tried it. my results came back a smokey green wich is supose to mean a boy and when i got my ultra sound it was a boy. i didn't have enough money to test with my second kid. but now i'm close to 12 weeks myself. i found another site called gendermaker.com.

there site says they have a test that is like a pregnancy test. it is supose to work a soon as 6 weeks and is much cheaper. so i tried it first. pink is for a girl an blue for a boy. my test came up pink. i am very excited cause i have 2 boys already. but i wanted to be sure so i got another intelli test cause it was right for me the first time. when i took that test it was a smokey green wich is for a boy. i am going to be very upset if in october i am having a third boy. so in my opinion the test is to exspensive but fun to try. the test is supose to be a yellow orange for a girl. so i'm not sure what i'm having. plus both my boys heart beat was 127 and 138 an this one is 165. not to minchen both my boys never let me eat ice cream any sweets things like that. this baby constant fruits an ice cream.

so use your own judgement an good luck.


----------

